# PAVE NUMERIQUE LMP Bluetooth Keypad



## SERGIO56 (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous.
Pouvez-vous me donner un retour d'expérience sur le pavé numérique LMP Bluetooth Keypad. C'est celui qui vient s'encliqueter à coté du clavier sans fil Apple.
Le modèle semble séduisant puisqu'il complète ce qui manque à l'évidence au clavier sans fil d'origine. 
Je souhaite savoir si "le toucher" des touches est le même que le clavier principal, si la connexion à Imac est simple et surtout fiable.
Merci à tous.


----------



## defre2937 (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

c'est vraiment un super complément du clavier sans fils, bien pensé et répondant à mon attente, je saisi surtout des chiffres pour la gestion de mes comptes et quelques tableaux numbers.

le toucher est sensiblement (un petit cran au dessous tout de meme)  identique à celui du clavier apple, par contre le tour du pavé est en plastique et là le toucher est quand même bcp moins sympa que l'alu apple.

concernant l'appareillage aucun soucis chez moi, c'est comme les autres périphériques bluetooth.
aucune perte de connectivité pour le moment.

cordialement, 

fred


----------



## herszk (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir.
Tout à fait d'accord avec defre2937 mais pour compléter avec des petits inconvénients , je dirais, comme je l'ai dit dans un de mes posts, qu'il n'y a aucun moyen de connaitre l'état de la batterie et , au démarrage, il faut penser à taper sur une des touches pour l'activer sinon, on tape dans le vide et il faut un petit moment pour que l'activation soit effective.


----------



## sfl (27 Janvier 2011)

idem pour le toucher un peu moins "apple"
Par contre en utilisant ce pavé numérique,  avez vous réussi à faire un point en séparateur de décimal  à la place de la virgule ?


----------



## herszk (28 Janvier 2011)

sfl a dit:


> idem pour le toucher un peu moins "apple"
> Par contre en utilisant ce pavé numérique,  avez vous réussi à faire un point en séparateur de décimal  à la place de la virgule ?


Avec ukelele, ça fonctionne parfaitement, il y a un fil sur ce sujet dans ce forum.


----------



## sfl (28 Janvier 2011)

Yep, merci. j'ai fait avec "double command" super simple une case a cocher


----------



## luclorent (29 Janvier 2011)

Salut à tous.

Mon père vient d'acheter ce pavé numérique.
C'est vrai que le plastique, c'est pas top comparé à l'alu du clavier...
De plus, si l'on compare en taille l'ensemble "clavier + pavé numérique" avec le "clavier filaire", ... c'est du pareil au même !
Donc, on obtient le même clavier à la différence qu'il faut se faire ch..r avec les batteries à recharger ou les piles à changer. Tout cela pour gagner... un fin cable blanc !

Voilà mon avis (qui n'engage que moi, bien sûr...)

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## herszk (29 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour.
Tu rouvres l'éternel débat du clavier avec ou sans fil, pour moi, le principal intérêt du clavier sans fil c'est de pouvoir l'utiliser comme une télécommande quand on veut visionner une vidéo avec un peu de recul, surtout avec le 27 ".


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Tu rouvres l'éternel débat du clavier avec ou sans fil, pour moi, le principal intérêt du clavier sans fil c'est de pouvoir l'utiliser comme une télécommande quand on veut visionner une vidéo avec un peu de recul, surtout avec le 27 ".



Ben &#8230; Et l'appeullerimotte, c'est fait pour qui, alors (sans compter que selon notre fameux gourou : Ponquaide, si tu n'en a pas une, tu es un louzaire ) !


----------



## herszk (30 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben  Et l'appeullerimotte, c'est fait pour qui, alors (sans compter que selon notre fameux gourou : Ponquaide, si tu n'en a pas une, tu es un louzaire ) !


Je n'ai pas envie de me coltiner un joujou mobile de plus, mais pour compléter l'avis de luclorent, beaucoup n'ont pas eu le choix, ils ont reçu un clavier sans fil en achetant leur imac 27 ailleurs qu'à l'apple store (par exemple dans une certaine enseigne où l'on a 5 % de réduction).


----------

